# fibers./food enzymes/herbs



## Della-Rae (Feb 9, 2004)

alrighty i have about tried it all, I have taken all kinds of medicines from the doctor and i don't believe they helped a bit so i completly stopped all of that. I began taking a few herbs , some peppermint and food enzymes , i really believe they worked for me but i was taking so much of them they got a little to expensive on my budget, but if you have the money honey i say seeing a herbalist or natural physician is a good option . I have also completly changed my diet which i believe has helped even more. I recently started taking Benefiber since i can no longer afford all my enzymes and herbs. I will let yall know how the Benefiber does.Love Della


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

pity you can't afford to keep up the supplement regime. its a shame health insurance doesnt cover any natural products as the system would be too open to abuse and overclaiming.


----------



## OppOnn (Jun 30, 2002)

It can work out expensive, I know. But not as expensive as lots of drugs can be.We buy many vits, not all, but many fromww.lef.orgbecause if you buy in bulk, it saves money, and at the end of every year they have a 50% sale which, when one buys in bulk, really saves over the year, and is a good investment.Apart from the savings, the vits and supplements are very well researched, often updated, and you can get a monthly magazine (Life Extension) which is just that. Very useful and informative. Althugh I'm not sure about their IBD protocols!!Bit confusing last time I looked.You can speak to doctors, although they aren't usually as much help as one would like because they talk protocol (from all that research) but I have found the everyday phone counsellors very helpful.One still needs a good naturopathic doctor to walk one thru what to take when, I think. I don't have one. Can't find a good one on my insurance. Yes, if only insurance would cover more. O


----------

